# Chesapeake beach - Hooker 7/26



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

Got hooked up on the Hooker last saturday. A welcome surprise, the captain stayed awake for the entire trip and we moved at least 6 times thru the day. The fishing was tough but it sure was good to see the captain act like he cared if we were catching anything. I caught 16 spot and a white perch. Not as any real small spot as I caught two weeks ago, some were very nice size, my wife loves to eat them, so I got to do what I got to do. Some croakers were caught, an under sized rock or two and some undersized flounder as well. In all it was a bad day of fishing but the captain had us trying to get them and I felt satisfied about that. 

Stan


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Was the boat crowed ? HOw much and how long for the trip ?


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

*Hookers*

$55 gets you a ticket for 8AM-3PM trip and that includes a dozen BW. Bait is usually for sale on boards, I used 6 worms.


----------

